# workout/diet/clen



## D-BOL-74 (Apr 29, 2011)

i am a 30yr old male 5foot 10inches and 250lbs. i am goin to start clen soon as i get sum help with a diet plan and workout plans please help!!! i am new here and would love any and all feedback.


----------



## D-BOL-74 (Apr 29, 2011)

ok this is the workout i am doin now and on the off days i do cardio. 
leg press: 3 sets of 12 reps 
benchpress: 3 sets of 12 reps 
seated cable rows: 3 sets of 12 reps 
shoulder press: 3 sets of 12 reps 
lunges: 3 sets of 12 reps 
butterfly: 3 sets of 12 reps 
lat pulldown: 3 sets of 12 reps 
lateral raises: 3 sets of 12 reps 
calf raises:3 sets of 12 reps 
bicep curls: 3 sets of 12 reps 
triceps pulldowns: 3 sets of 12 reps 
elevated situps: 3 sets of 12 reps

i eat a little less then 1000 calories a day and i try to avoid carbs as much as i can but i use wheat bread and drink only water about a gallon or more a day. please help with any advice or tips or tricks u can . thanx to all !!!!


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 29, 2011)

1000 cals a day are you sure bro? How long have you been training and dieting for? Are you training at a gym?


----------



## D-BOL-74 (Apr 29, 2011)

yes give or take a 100 cals. a day and i have been training for a little over 2 months and yes i train at a local gym with no trainer. i eat alot of tuna, lean cuisine , and yogurt. different types of stuff but i try not to get over 1000 cals a day.


----------



## Built (Apr 29, 2011)

How fast is your weight dropping?

Have you read "homework 1" in my sig?


----------



## Lysphen (Apr 29, 2011)

1000kcal ? really sure ? really too low i think

this won't even help you maintain... start higher and then lower your cals every 2 weeks

what's your BF btw ? (approximately)


----------



## D-BOL-74 (Apr 30, 2011)

ok i have been looseing around 2-5lbs a week. no i havent read that homework 1 but i will after this post.and yes i am sure it is around 1000 cal aday sum day maybe 1200 depending on if i have a extra snack at the end of the day. i dont eat anything after 8pm. and my BF i dont know realy but my BMI is 35.9.is 1000cals too low for a diet? i thought it was kinda high myself but wat do i know lol like i have done diets in the past like south beach and all that over the counter shyt but it just wasnt for me to i ordered sum clen 40mcg and taurine 1000mg caps and im not goin to start them until i know i am ready and have all the facts straight. thanks to all for the info and and intrest


----------



## Built (Apr 30, 2011)

Okay, cool. Once you've read your homework, do the fitday exercise and post up your macros.


----------



## D-BOL-74 (Apr 30, 2011)

Built said:


> Okay, cool. Once you've read your homework, do the fitday exercise and post up your macros.


 
i have a quick question. how do i convert my bmi into body fat. and i hope i dont sound to dumb when i as wat is a macro? also i used ur calulator and this it wat it said ......Enter your current weight, in pounds: 
Enter your current body fat percentage: %
Enter your target body fat percentage: %
Enter expected muscle loss (negative for expected gains): 
Enter desired rate of weight loss in pounds per week: 
Current lean weight: 155.0 poundsLean weight at end of cut: 185.0 poundsWeight at end of cut: 217.6 poundsGiven your anticipated 30.0-pound muscle gain, you will hit your target bodyfat of 15.0 % at a body weight of 217.6 pounds.At a loss of 3.5 pounds per week, you will hit your goal weight of 217.6 pounds in 9.2 weeks (about 2.3 months), which theoretically means running a caloric deficit of 1750.0 calories per day.ummmm im not sure if this is rite but i will up my calories. this may be why i always feel like im wore out at the end of the day.


----------



## Built (Apr 30, 2011)

You read homework 1 and you don't know what I mean by posting up your macros? Really? Maybe go take a peek again; it's in there. 

That calculator is set up for cutting - novices or assisted athletes can expect to gain a bit of muscle while cutting; the rest of us merely hope to not lose any. For bulking, you just need to figure out maintenance and make sure you eat enough more to gain about 1-2 lbs a week.  

Unfortunately, there is no translation between BMI and % bodyfat - sorry.


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 1, 2011)

i clicked on that fit test it takes me to a link where i have to sign up for a site that im not signin up for sorry.


----------



## Built (May 1, 2011)

It's free. Just use a disposable email addy.


----------

